# Approach a Member of the Opposite Sex and Record it!



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

In order to overcome social anxiety, we must push ourselves out of our comfort zones. A couple of users in the chat and I have come up with a system. The goal is to approach a member of the opposite sex and record the conversation.

How: Use an app on your phone, use a voice recorder, hide a video camera, etc.

The SAS community will give critiques/feedback on the approaches. No one is permitted to flame. This is designed to push ourselves to the max, and perfect our social skills. 

Hopefully, this becomes a sticky and has active moderator activity.


----------



## AdamUK (May 1, 2004)

That's a very brave thing to do. Recording yourself is helpful for sure. But not listening too.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would probably have a stroke if I tried to do this.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Yeah, this doesn't seem fair to the other person to be uploaded to the internet for thousands to view without their consent. I know I wouldn't like it.


It would be anonymous.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol that's pretty cool I have an accent and I use some silly 4ss topics to pick up girls so I don't know if I would get over it to post the video but seems like a great plan I would do it.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

extremly said:


> Lol that's pretty cool I have an accent and I use some silly 4ss topics to pick up girls so I don't know if I would get over it to post the video but seems like a great plan I would do it.


Just make a voice recording. This can be an epic thread.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

My state has laws against recording people without their consent. You should check out the laws in your state before you carry this out.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

This goes against ethical procedures, can't do it.


----------



## AdamUK (May 1, 2004)

If you made a blog however and asked people to send you the recordings. Another less scary option is to listen to them after the encounter then report back here with what you learned and how it went


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

This is very wrong on many levels. Probably illegal too. Not to mention creepy.

Making a thread in which you ask people to record themselves is a whole different matter. It should be a good idea(video+audio). Something similar to the Members Photo Album section. Although I do not know how many would summon the courage to record themselves and upload the file. It is quite intimidating. Then there is the privacy aspect. Not everyone wants to be exposed like that.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

The laws vary by state with that issue.

I would suggest going to a pickup forum if you want more advice and peers to critique.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Two Sides said:


> It would be anonymous.


 Ethically speaking, when you do such things you generally are expect to get the person's permission, even if it is anonymous.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

lawl ethics


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Yeah, this doesn't seem fair to the other person to be uploaded to the internet for thousands to view without their consent. I know I wouldn't like it.





Anti depressant said:


> My state has laws against recording people without their consent. You should check out the laws in your state before you carry this out.





nothing else said:


> This goes against ethical procedures, can't do it.





sad vlad said:


> This is very wrong on many levels. Probably illegal too. Not to mention creepy.
> 
> Making a thread in which you ask people to record themselves is a whole different matter. It should be a good idea(video+audio). Something similar to the Members Photo Album section. Although I do not know how many would summon the courage to record themselves and upload the file. It is quite intimidating. Then there is the privacy aspect. Not everyone wants to be exposed like that.


D : all of the above


----------

